# ew , my face looks so oily after a few hours. what to do please?



## urbanD0LL (Feb 14, 2009)

alot of times when i wear make up , (i wear mac studio fix right now ) , i'll go look at myself a few hours later and my face looks so oily, and everything seems all washed out and old or something . it's so disgusting , it's like i should have just not worn make up . BUT sometimes, after a night out , i'll look at myself in the mirror and it looks pretty decent , that's weird . i bought smashbox photo finish light formula (25$ , this better be good lol) , i have not tried it yet and honestly , i just want to wear foundation/powder without having to do anything extra.


----------



## SpringDancer (Feb 14, 2009)

Try MAC's Matte cream


----------



## yupitzTara (Feb 14, 2009)

You should try the Photofinish for oily skin.  Also you could try MAC's pressed blot powder and use it to touch up your skin.  Its supposed to help reduce shine.

HOpe that helped


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 15, 2009)

If the smashbox doesn't work you could try using Milk of Magnesia to help with the oilyness. It's super cheap and easy to find.

Is your eye makeup wearing out too? Are you using a primer for it?

And yes blot powder or any oil absorbing powder may help also and you can also carry it around for touch ups.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 15, 2009)

Forgot to them, have you tried those oil absorbing blotting sheets? They help me out a lot! I use them before I reapply any powder.


----------



## urbanD0LL (Feb 15, 2009)

that's what im saying , i would like to just wear my powder or foundation and not worry about re touching and all . milk of magnesia ? i'd apply at night ?


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *urbanD0LL* 

 
_that's what im saying , i would like to just wear my powder or foundation and not worry about re touching and all . milk of magnesia ? i'd apply at night ?_

 
You'd apply it the same way you'd apply any primer, right before your face makeup. 

To be honest, if your skin is truly really really oily you may HAVE to touch up every now and then during the day. But the milk of magnesia or any other oil absorbing primers may reduce the frequency of needing to.


----------



## alka1 (Feb 16, 2009)

Another contributing factor is the amount of moisturizer you apply before your makeup. Try using only enough to moisturize without going overboard (along with your primer.)

also, have you tried using blot powder to touch-up throughout the day?


----------



## urbanD0LL (Feb 17, 2009)

alright , i'll def look into some milk of magnesia . 

and no alka1 , i never tried blot powder before . and yes you are right , maybe i do put too much moisturizer on before applying my make up . i'll be looking into a permanent solution to this problem , it's so annoying .


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *urbanD0LL* 

 
_alright , i'll def look into some milk of magnesia . 

and no alka1 , i never tried blot powder before . and yes you are right , maybe i do put too much moisturizer on before applying my make up . i'll be looking into a permanent solution to this problem , it's so annoying ._

 
I agree it is very annoying. I've been battling the shinies for years now.


----------



## Charlie'sAngel (Feb 17, 2009)

Unfortunately for us oily-girls we HAVE to do something extra..... It really takes no time at all to put on a primer and it will be so worth it all day long.
Use your primer (I like Photofinish Light!) and finish your foundation with a good oil-absorbing powder (like MUFE HD or MAC Blot).  Another good trick that I like is to use a mattefying moisturizer right before I do my makeup (I like Garnier Naturals "Pure") .  A couple extra steps will make sure you look your best all day.  Also, For a mid-day refresher.... Take a blotting sheet to remove oil, use MAC Blot Powder then give a light spritz of Fix+.  The oil will be gone, you're have more oil-control for later and your skin will feel clean and refreshed once again.


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 17, 2009)

^^^i agree! If you exfoliate try to minimize it to once a week over exfoliating can be harsh to skin and tear it down a bit therefore your skin produces more oil as a defense. If you are using an overkill amount of moisturizer do tone it down but dont skip it! Achieving the proper moisture level is a life long battle for us oily girls but thats the key!


----------



## milamonster (Feb 17, 2009)

how do you apply the milk of magnesia??


----------



## MissResha (Feb 17, 2009)

milk of magnesia? you mean like the stuff that makes you sh*t??


----------



## abbey_08 (Feb 17, 2009)

i use bolt sheets then reapply powder. i try not to do this too often cos i find it makes my skin produce more oil?! urban decay also does a good blot powder n it comes in a funky purple compact.


----------



## abbey_08 (Feb 17, 2009)

bolt?! blot even!


----------



## allthatgl1tt3rs (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_milk of magnesia? you mean like the stuff that makes you sh*t??_

 
LOL, nooo does it?! I thought people took it for heartburn! I had no idea it was good as a primer though! Wow


----------



## urbanD0LL (Feb 17, 2009)

LOL , yeah it's probably the one for stomach issues ...
 mattefying moisturizer ? didn't know that existed , that's cool . 
i'll use the m.o.m. first and see how that goes , thanks alot girl


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 17, 2009)

See the thread http://www.specktra.net/forum/f188/k...l-away-130728/


----------



## milamonster (Feb 18, 2009)

http://www.makeupalley.com/product/s...d_Brand/Masks/
answering my own question lol


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *milamonster* 

 
_how do you apply the milk of magnesia??_

 
You shake the bottle up and you can just either use a Q-tip or my finger and dab into whatever is on the lid and apply it on your face like a regular primer.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_milk of magnesia? you mean like the stuff that makes you sh*t??_

 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allthatgl1tt3rs* 

 
_LOL, nooo does it?! I thought people took it for heartburn! I had no idea it was good as a primer though! Wow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I'm pretty sure that it can be used as a laxative if you take enough of it but its usually used in a smaller dosage for heart burn and for stomach irritation.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbey_08* 

 
_i use bolt sheets then reapply powder. i try not to do this too often cos i find it makes my skin produce more oil?! urban decay also does a good blot powder n it comes in a funky purple compact._

 
I find that it actually helps to blot with a blotting sheet and then reapply powder or else it can leave the powder looking splotchy on your face. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *urbanD0LL* 

 
_LOL , yeah it's probably the one for stomach issues ...
 mattefying moisturizer ? didn't know that existed , that's cool . 
i'll use the m.o.m. first and see how that goes , thanks alot girl_

 
Yep, they make mattifying moisturizers! Practically every skincare/cosmetic line has a version of their own. Check makeupalley.com for some good ones with a high rating. I personally haven't found any that I like yet or are compatible with my skin (very sensitive and reacts to almost everything).


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 19, 2009)

Also make sure your cleansing routine is not too harsh. Use products that are specific to your skin type.


----------



## lilmzkimmylady (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbey_08* 

 
_i use bolt sheets then reapply powder._

 
Palladio makes these awesome blot sheets that are already powdered. they come in all different colors, so you won't look white like some cheapie powdered sheets. i use them religiously! they soak up the oil really well and I find that I have to blot much less often then with those normal unpowdered blot sheets, since the powder from the sheets help to absorb any new oil that could reappear later.


----------



## lilmzkimmylady (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *urbanD0LL* 

 
_alot of times when i wear make up , (i wear mac studio fix right now ) , i'll go look at myself a few hours later and my face looks so oily, and everything seems all washed out and old or something . it's so disgusting , it's like i should have just not worn make up . BUT sometimes, after a night out , i'll look at myself in the mirror and it looks pretty decent , that's weird . i bought smashbox photo finish light formula (25$ , this better be good lol) , i have not tried it yet and honestly , i just want to wear foundation/powder without having to do anything extra._

 
girl... studio fix was the first foundation I tried, and it was terrible. in my opinion, studio fix is not an oily girl's best friend. there are so many other brands out there that make amazing matte finish/oil-free foundations that work really well. i personally use Make Up Forever's Mat Velvet +, and it seems to work quite well for me. my sister (also an oily gal!) uses Laura Mercier's Oil-Free Foundation and seems to love it! i top it off with a powder to help soak up any excess oil.

i, myself, did not like Smashbox photo finish (i tried both and had mediocre to bad results). i love Dermadoctor Tease Zone and MUFE All Mat. I switch between the two and have had good results.

For touch ups, I recommend the Palladio Blotting Sheets. Work amazing and handy to just toss in your purse for later! Hope that helps!! =]


----------



## urbanD0LL (Feb 20, 2009)

it helps a bunch , thanks very much !! true , i don't think studio fix and i match too well .


----------



## milamonster (Feb 20, 2009)

cosmimedicine has a nice mattifying moisturizer.
its too expensive fo rme to keep buying but i loved it!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 20, 2009)

I've had NO issues with oiliness and make up since I started:

-Using steamy hot water when I washed my face, it opens up the pores
-Using Biore's Daily Exfoliator, the beads are big, soft, and round; so it's safe to use it every day as the name suggest [you can never be too sure]
-Putting moisturizer on IMMEDIATELY after getting out of the shower, the pores are still open
 -Only putting the moisturizer on lightly
-Using MAC's Matte Gel very sparingly before applying my make up

I only have to touch up my face once, maybe twice if I've been doing a lot of moving around.


----------



## godsgirl619 (Mar 7, 2009)

I have oily skin too =(
What has worked for me (even though it adds extra steps to getting ready) is apply moisturizer lightly, then blot with either a powder or papers, then apply primer (I really like Sephora's matte primer- I think that is what it is called), then powder, etc...
If it is any consolation I heard people who have oily skin are less likely to get wrinkles (or alot of them) as they age!


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm shiny, and tried the Smashbox photofinish light...didn't help with the oilies.

Neither did MAC prep +prime, and neither does Spackle.

I've just resigned myself to the fact that my nose and forehead will always be shiny after about an hour. 

Every break I'm touching up with my MSF light powder. I also have the blot powder, but that doesn't really help, either.

And if I blot with those sheets? Shiiiiit, I blot the foundation right off my face, and then I REALLY look a mess.

*sigh*


----------



## xbrookecorex (Mar 7, 2009)

I've been recommending Kryolan Anti-Shine powder to everyone lately, first thing thats ever worked all day for me!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swwGrAYmXXo


----------

